# Odd trailer for narrow storage?



## gnappi (Mar 10, 2018)

I saw this Tracker on a trailer in a for sale ad and wondered about it. Anyone seen one like this?


----------



## earl60446 (Mar 10, 2018)

Never have seen one like that. Looks like the boat goes on and then the trailer rotates the boat sideways. I guess it would save some room in the garage.
American ingenuity never ceases to amaze me. Does not look road worthy though.
Tim


----------



## GTS225 (Mar 10, 2018)

Wouldn't have to tip the boat unless you're putting it up for a season. Leaving it down would equalize the weight load side-to-side, thus the trailer would most likely travel fairly stable.

I like it.

Roger


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 10, 2018)

looks like it would work well for narrow trails down to a lake.beats carrying it.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow, very creative and someone did a nice job fabricating. Also, good way to empty the boat. :LOL2:


----------



## New River Rat (Mar 12, 2018)

My guess is it is some kind of yard bird to tool around a dealers lot.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 14, 2018)

That's basically how they trailer unlimited hydroplanes.


----------



## jethro (Apr 11, 2018)

What size are those tires? I don't think that is a road going trailer.


----------



## New River Rat (Apr 14, 2018)

jethro said:


> What size are those tires? I don't think that is a road going trailer.



Like I said, looks like a yardbird.


----------

